# John Dudley



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ole John must have got his shoulder fixed. I was just surfing Facebook and found the link below. The caption on Facebook gives John's draw length at 31". Is that our problem, us having short draw lengths? Tim Gillingham looking 7 feet tall, Levi Morgan and Jeff Hopkins not much shorter than Tim. I'm doomed to shoot short...two ways, on draw length and points :sad:

Petition maybe? No gorilla arms allowed?

https://youtu.be/Rk8ZkjNscxs


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

At 31.5", I am proof positive that gorilla arms are not an unfair advantage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh, great. Yeah, thanks a lot guys... I go shoot a 600 round yesterday at the shop with my Hoyt BHFS setup and ACE outdoor arrows and here I was all happy keeping all 60 in the gold. And then you show me this... Already shooting 300's after a full shoulder replacement.....

But yes, his DL really is that long..... I'm 29.5" but not endowed like you guys at all....

DM


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

PS: JD has been shooting two handed now for a few months, actually. I think he shoots 50lbs now or something like that so apparently he's on the mend. I don't know how he can tell if he's grinding that shoulder down though, what with it all being metal and plastic with no nerves in it.... 

DM


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Mahly said:


> At 31.5", I am proof positive that gorilla arms are not an unfair advantage.


I hate you. 

DM


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dmacey said:


> I hate you.
> 
> DM


I....I... spit ice tea all over my screen.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dmacey said:


> Oh, great. Yeah, thanks a lot guys... I go shoot a 600 round yesterday at the shop with my Hoyt BHFS setup and ACE outdoor arrows and here I was all happy keeping all 60 in the gold. And then you show me this... Already shooting 300's after a full shoulder replacement.....
> 
> But yes, his DL really is that long..... I'm 29.5" but not endowed like you guys at all....
> 
> DM


I heard it was a full shoulder replacement. Wonder what was the cause, on going for a few years maybe? Old school and pistol shooter friend of mine 
was one of the first to receive a full shoulder replacement. Pain so bad he was put on medical retirement. Pain so bad he couldn't ride his motorcycle or even shoot one of his pistols. Amazing the recovery time period. He was up and going in just a few weeks. Another man near me was up and going in 5 weeks. 
Said is the replacement not as strong as a real shoulder, but pretty sturdy. Bob was told his replacement shoulder would last at least 5 years, longer if he didn't abuse it. Last time he was down we only shot a 100 rounds of .45 acps each  Bob old enough and enough years in at Caterpillar, Inc, he retired after released by his surgeon and company doctor. Hey, 30 years in the foundry is enough.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dmacey said:


> Oh, great. Yeah, thanks a lot guys... I go shoot a 600 round yesterday at the shop with my Hoyt BHFS setup and ACE outdoor arrows and here I was all happy keeping all 60 in the gold. And then you show me this... Already shooting 300's after a full shoulder replacement.....
> 
> But yes, his DL really is that long..... I'm 29.5" but not endowed like you guys at all....
> 
> DM


29.5" Almost gorilla arm. Me, 28 1/2" and 5/8" d-loop. 29 1/8"


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Mahly said:


> At 31.5", I am proof positive that gorilla arms are not an unfair advantage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After dmacey...... No comment


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I don't understand it since I'm only 5' 7" or so. Probably because I shoot as "inside" the bow as I can get and it really stretches me out. I just ordered a set of new wheels/cables for my Hoyt to increase the drawlength, in fact, as it currently has a homemade string on it I made 1/4" longer than stock. And took the grip off and everything and it's still just a hair short. But I'm still envious of 31.5" and up for sure!

As for JD, I first heard about it when he was commentating at last years LAS classic; at the end he told what was wrong and it was like this list of 2500 things that were all torn up, chipped, etc... Don't know if that was archery or HS football or what. He was shooting a LH bow with his teeth for a while and he was harvesting all kinds of animals and stuff, etc... Pretty inspiring, really.

DM


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dmacey said:


> Yeah I don't understand it since I'm only 5' 7" or so. Probably because I shoot as "inside" the bow as I can get and it really stretches me out. I just ordered a set of new wheels/cables for my Hoyt to increase the drawlength, in fact, as it currently has a homemade string on it I made 1/4" longer than stock. And took the grip off and everything and it's still just a hair short. But I'm still envious of 31.5" and up for sure!
> 
> As for JD, I first heard about it when he was commentating at last years LAS classic; at the end he told what was wrong and it was like this list of 2500 things that were all torn up, chipped, etc... Don't know if that was archery or HS football or what. He was shooting a LH bow with his teeth for a while and he was harvesting all kinds of animals and stuff, etc... Pretty inspiring, really.
> 
> DM


5'7"? 29.5" draw? You better watch what you're doing. You could take your ear off


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> 5'7"? 29.5" draw? You better watch what you're doing. You could take your ear off


Well... don't quote me on that exact figure as I haven't actually precisely measured it. It's where my bows are set, and on the Hoyt it's maxed out at 29.5" and still slightly too short. But I'm as aligned as far as my neck will turn to the left on all of them, sort of like the picture of Doug Easton on the front page of the Easton 2015 catalog.....

DM


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> I'm doomed to shoot short]


I believe Reo shoots 28.5". don't sweat it.


----------

